# Flamin' 'eck!



## secretsquirrel (Nov 1, 2005)

Just a reminder if anyone's up for fun with fire this Saturday we will mostly be avoiding flamin' barrels of tar.

Looks like a great night out to me...


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 1, 2005)

oo is that this weekend?

we may pop along


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2005)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Just a reminder if anyone's up for fun with fire this Saturday we will mostly be avoiding flamin' barrels of tar.
> 
> Looks like a great night out to me...



Bombscare and I will be joining ya...can't wait...I think


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 1, 2005)

As my kids will be taken away from me yet again this weekend I may come along..fiz can u let me know all the details by txt or pm please or i will forget it all


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 1, 2005)

We wont be avoiding the flaming barrels though


----------



## Cakes (Nov 1, 2005)

Always wanted to see this! Will someone post photos?


----------



## babymoongeese (Nov 1, 2005)

Bloody dangerous if you ask me - don't go if you''re agoraphobic or claustrophobic!!

Small village, narrow streets, thousands of people - only a matter of time before someone gets put through a shop window.

Complete nutters with the barrels make the crowd surge backwards and there is no escape.

No bloody fireworks either and the funfair is pants!

You'll never be able to park either


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice cup of Horlicks and a Digestive instead anyone?!


----------



## Iam (Nov 1, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> We wont be avoiding the flaming barrels though



What, you'll be letting them hit you?


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll be chasing em with me sausage at the ready


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> As my kids will be taken away from me yet again this weekend I may come along..fiz can u let me know all the details by txt or pm please or i will forget it all



erm...hon...I have no details...bombscare and I are at his parents in Devon for the weekend and are meeting up with others there...where? I have no idea...not my hood man   


Ask the big man himself


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2005)

babymoongeese said:
			
		

> Bloody dangerous if you ask me - don't go if you''re agoraphobic or claustrophobic!!
> 
> Small village, narrow streets, thousands of people - only a matter of time before someone gets put through a shop window.
> 
> ...



Bloody hell, sounds like my local Christmas school choir concert!


----------



## Iam (Nov 1, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I'll be chasing em with me sausage at the ready



Buckets of water and bandages at the ready, fizzer...


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2005)

Iam said:
			
		

> Buckets of water and bandages at the ready, fizzer...



I have to say...I'm getting a tad fretfull now. I'm not one for fire or fireworks...unlike mr bomb*pyromaniac*scare. If I have nowhere to escape...I'll get crushed...Im only lickle. Is there an option to sit inside pub and watch out of the windows?


----------



## Iam (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm sure it'll be very safe.

*saves getting hit by firework story for another time*


----------



## babymoongeese (Nov 1, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I have to say...I'm getting a tad fretfull now. I'm not one for fire or fireworks...unlike mr bomb*pyromaniac*scare. If I have nowhere to escape...I'll get crushed...Im only lickle. Is there an option to sit inside pub and watch out of the windows?



Not safe and no pubs where you can watch it all from - you'll be lucky to get in a pub at all!

You will get crushed if you're ickle - I did!

No fireworks either


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2005)

babymoongeese said:
			
		

> Not safe and no pubs where you can watch it all from - you'll be lucky to get in a pub at all!
> 
> You will get crushed if you're ickle - I did!
> 
> No fireworks either



Is there a high vantage point then?


----------



## babymoongeese (Nov 1, 2005)

No high vantage point - Ottery St Mary has very narrow streets.

No bonfire and no fireworks!!

Lets hope it doesn't rain too much as it's always flooding too!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2005)

babymoongeese said:
			
		

> No high vantage point - Ottery St Mary has very narrow streets.
> 
> No bonfire and no fireworks!!
> 
> Lets hope it doesn't rain too much as it's always flooding too!



Oh bejeeeeeezus!   

<thinks of something firepoof and waterproof to wear>


----------



## Iam (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2005)

Cheers Ams


----------



## babymoongeese (Nov 1, 2005)

Just been told there should be a bonfire but on the year we went it was soooo wet it wouldn't light.

Definitely no fireworks though so I don't see the point!

The funfair is right next to the river and was sinking the year we went - the streets were still packed though so be prepared.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 1, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'm not one for fire or fireworks...unlike mr bomb*pyromaniac*scare



I think the fire thing is summat to do with his star sign   

It looks   to me


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2005)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> I think the fire thing is summat to do with his star sign
> 
> It looks   to me



Libra? whats the fire connection then?

I'm a saggy hairy arse...a bloody fire sign lol oh and i'm frightened to death of horses also


----------



## babymoongeese (Nov 2, 2005)

Take your waders and waterproofs - on second thoughts a dinghy may be more appropriate   

http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/devon/4398480.stm

It's raining again!!


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 2, 2005)

babymongeese You are such a happy positive person.


Anyway fizz you know you wont get crushed burnt squished or crumpled at all.   

A growl will see to that


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 2, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> babymongeese You are such a happy positive person.
> 
> 
> Anyway fizz you know you wont get crushed burnt squished or crumpled at all.
> ...



Ahhhh! why didn't you tell me we were taking Lola


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 2, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Libra? whats the fire connection then?



Air signs seem to have a bit of a fire fixation in my experience   

Does he sing 'I'm a fire starter, twisted fire starter' at all?


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 3, 2005)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Air signs seem to have a bit of a fire fixation in my experience
> 
> Does he sing 'I'm a fire starter, twisted fire starter' at all?




Fek me! YES!!!!!!


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 3, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> babymongeese You are such a happy positive person.


Hmmm...hate to say this, but I "did" Ottery St Mary a few years ago, and everything the baby mongoose says about it is true. Nowhere safe to watch from, streets and pubs totally crowded out, no firework display and yes, the fair was crap.  Every now and then some macho type with a flaming barrel on his/her shoulders runs down the road and the crowd crushes into one another to try and avoid them.  And that's it. 

IMHO it's a celebration best left to the locals to enjoy - i.e. the people who actually know each other, and know what's going on.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 3, 2005)

Hammy your forgetting . . . I AM LOCAL   


Well for the moment anyway.


I've been before a couple of times and yeah it is crammed. theres no fireworks etc if you want stuff like that go to Bridgewater carnival. Its not so much about that or November 5th. I think its just on that date TB more convenient if you know what I mean. Its more a tradition. .  possible pagan thing but I dont know if anyone knows for definite. The one I heard was that it was a test that men had to do as a right of passage that was linked to lighting beacons on the hills. So who knows.

Its about using strength and brute force, man tamming an element. The three tools of Stamina, dedication, determination and an ruthless dedication to the pub. . bollox thats 4.

Right The 4 tools of Stamina, dedication, determination a ruthless dedication to the pub and a bit of hesian sacking. . .Oh FFS 

Right THE ONLY TOOLS being Stamina, dedication, determination a ruthless dedication to the pub and a bit of hesian sacking. ( YAY ) lead to this being a fight to the finish. 



Oh who am I trying to kid . . .OK I'll be honest its cool cos its wierd in a local devon tradition sort of thing and everyone secretly wants to see someone get burnt but not get hurt 

Ok there I said it. Its like all the people watching motorsports, its not cos we give a shit who wins its cos we want someone to go slamming into the barrier at 400 mph, get out shake there head maybe limp a bit but not be hurt in a full A team stylee, just so we can go oooooooooooooooooooh. 

A man staggering through the streets one fire. Its like being in a hollywood film without the staggering into a petrol station and blowing up the town.

And if they get to close you climb up a sign post. . .or a bombscare   

*wonders if they'll have the "_My mate suffered thrid degree burns and all I got was this lousy t-shirt"_ hesian t-shirts again*


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 3, 2005)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Air signs seem to have a bit of a fire fixation in my experience
> 
> Does he sing 'I'm a fire starter, twisted fire starter' at all?




Yeah I love fire me. . .the way it dances. . the warm of it on your cheeks. . the little itty crackles it makes. . . . pretty fire. . . .



soo sooo pretty



Ooops


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 3, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Hammy your forgetting . . . I AM LOCAL


Fairy nuff - can't argue with that.  

I used to march with the Cliffe Bonfire in Lewes, and was quite involved for a while, making torches, travelling to out-meetings etc - back in the seventies I was one of the first women to tow a flaming barrel there. Over the years I have seen the atmosphere on "the Fifth" ruined by outsiders, and the old traditions become more and more about charity fundraising and providing a "spectacle" for tourists.  I guess I'm jaded. 

As long as you know what you're going to find at Ottery - and as long as fizzer's got a bombscare to climb up if need be! - you'll have a great time.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 3, 2005)

don't you recall the whole bombscare/fiery poi thing?!

anyway, I AM a bloody fire sign and all this is giving ME reservations about going. But, worst case scenario (crap weather/can't be arsed) then we adjorn to a pub somewhere else and get merrily pissed. Got a couple of mates coming down from that there lunnon town so have to do something with 'em!


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 4, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Yeah I love fire me. . .the way it dances. . the warm of it on your cheeks. . the little itty crackles it makes. . . . pretty fire. . . .



The way the flames go green/blue if you have copper wire in there, the spits and crackles, the lilac tinges when the fire reaches a certain heat.

Did you know different wood gives different flames??


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 4, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Hammy your forgetting . . . I AM LOCAL



<Pedant mode>
I just realised you're not really local, you're an in-about-comer   
and soon you'll be a Bristol in-about-comer 
<pendant mode>


----------



## babymoongeese (Nov 6, 2005)

So was it as bad as I predicted??

Weather should have been good at least?


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 7, 2005)

Well me, fuct and my mates made it. Fizz n'djbs .... er ... *overslept*    

We got there about 4.45pm and left by 7pm and by sheer accident rather than design ended up in the main square where the first bit happens with the yoot running around and around like loons with a 'medium sized'! barrel. It was, frankly, fucking mental but also really really cool. Stayed far enough back to only get scared once or twice   

We buggered off before they started running through the narrow streets - too scary and confined - and were driving homewards past 100s of people still trying to get into town! And had the v.cool sight of tonnes of fireworks displays going off in the distance as we came over the hill


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 7, 2005)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Stayed far enough back to only get scarred once or twice


 




 

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 7, 2005)

We arrived as the hardcore crushing started  


Then went and danced in the face of the waves of death before retiring to SS and Fucts house


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 7, 2005)

... where fuct managed to live down to his name. Again*.     

*I's only teasing moi luvver!


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 7, 2005)

Well I wasn't going to say anything


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 7, 2005)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Well me, fuct and my mates made it. Fizz n'djbs .... er ... *overslept*



LOL...ahem...we did 'oversleep'!...ok...ok...if ya really wanna know we had been trying to 'play nicely' most of the afternoon but every now and again the little voice from mummy bombscare would shout 
"fizzzzz, are you busy dear? come and look at these..."
usually at the most crucial time of our playing.
"Ok mummy bombscare, I'm coming..." *whispers* 'or at least I'm trying to but I have to keep getting out of bed' bless...   
Sooooo, after finally managing to finish playing, we did indeed fall asleep and when we woke it was dark!

£5 for the car park...local yokels with their demijohns,wierd and wondeful people with barrels of flames falling apart, crushing and pushing for places to touch the barrels as they came past...nuttahs! I tell you, I'm surprised it's allowed...I mean they tried to ban the cheese rolling ffs...no comparison.

Sidmouth was rather refreshing afterwards.
Roaring, thrashing ocean... beautiful fireworks in the distance...showery winds flailing salty spray around us as we walked along the sea front...ah, how romantic, even the bit when a huge fuck off wave decided to rise 100 feet in the air and come crashing into the side I was walking towards and damn near drowned me! I was soaked!  

I was a damp fizz when I got to SS and fucts...

Bon fire night to remember.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 8, 2005)

*Reconstruction of the events that night*










*The voice of an actor has been used to protect the innocent*


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 8, 2005)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> ... where fuct managed to live down to his name. Again*.



Hey, everyone's good at something. And I'm good at getting wasted 

Since I'm here, let's see if this works ...







How cool is that!!

(I presume others can see it ....)


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 8, 2005)

And the aftermath ....

OUCH! pic was waay too big


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## djbombscare (Nov 8, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Hey, everyone's good at something. And I'm good at getting wasted
> 
> 
> 
> (I presume others can see it ....)




yeah man it a bloke with a speech bubble over of his head


----------

